# Zombie-F Impersonator



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was cruising around on another halloween forum and i look down the page to where the birthdays are. What do I see but Zombie--F's birthday . So Im all set to come over here and make a big deal out of it right. Ya know hey dave why didnt you tell us. Ya know that kind of thing... When i happend to see that it said ZOMBIE--F not Zombie-F.

He's 17 and must be your biggest fan otherwise Dave is he your kid? I find it funny at times they way people take names that they see and make it their own, but not like that. Someone using TRTL is one thing but someone using turtle2779 is just booty. I just wanted to let you all know at least those of you who dont already think of him as your personal hero that our own ZOMBIE-F a.k.a. Dave has a fanclub. So YEA!!!! Dave


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I saw that too and wondered--


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yeah. There's also a "Hauntaholic" over there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This can happen with less participation of the owner of the site


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ouch! Slap to the face by FE. Two Mins in the pin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Only because I was wearing "your signed" underwear at the time of the face off.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha happy birthday ZOMBIE--F Fan Club!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Yeah. There's also a "Hauntaholic" over there.


Yeah but the odds are good that's not a copycat, Haunti. I mean, if you're really into haunting or just plain obsessed with Halloween, it's a pretty logical name choice.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Yeah but the odds are good that's not a copycat, Haunti. I mean, if you're really into haunting or just plain obsessed with Halloween, it's a pretty logical name choice.


True, but would you like someone using the name Revenent? It's not the same but it's close.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

There is, and will always be, only one true Hauntiholik--


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh and THANK GOD for that. I couldnt keep up with 2 of you.


----------

